# Tesla style android tablet head units



## sammyscruze (Jul 23, 2019)

I’ve actually thought about doing this, apparently if you get the one from Seicane it comes with the exact harness you need for the Cruze in order to maintain your wheel controls. Let me know if you do it, I’m curious as well.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

sammyscruze said:


> I’ve actually thought about doing this, apparently if you get the one from Seicane it comes with the exact harness you need for the Cruze in order to maintain your wheel controls. Let me know if you do it, I’m curious as well.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Same.boat. trying to determine if I.need a rp5-gm41 module.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone try these units yet


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Installed mine last week. Everything works as it should. It was advertised as an android 8.0 but its actually 6.0. That's my only complaint. That and I cant get disney+ installed


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Awesome Eddie. Thanks.for the feedback. Install fairly straightforward? Did you install a backup camera? Does one car work?


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes looks great. Did you have the Pioneer 9 speaker system


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Install is all plug and play for the headunit. I already had an aftermarket backup cam, plugged right in to the harness provided. Idk what one car is but I can do android auto or mirror link, whatever it's called. Just cant see netflix/prime video/disney+ content via that setup. I have Netflix and prime video apps installed on the HU so that's not a problrm... I just cant get disney+ to install for some reason.

I did not have the pioneer system, just the basic mylink touch display and 6 speakers.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Ah, I meant onstar (dann auto correct) would.only ever use in a emergency. Thanks, I have fine ordered. You the man!


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok ya trying to find anyone who had the Pioneer system and did one of these. Yes I know will loose a few speakers but at this point we will take a stereo that works and turn signals that have audio noise.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I'll see if onstar works. They include a little speaker for the signal noises, no longer coming.out the driver front speakers. LOVE that since I'm running an amplifier for my front stage.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Cool and thanks!
I have the eco model, which has 9 speakers... Not sure if they will all work. Many unknowns. After install I'll do a back up and dash cam ideally.

Orders today after hearing back from you, so many thanks


----------



## GRAMAZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Seeing this makes me want to fit a large tablet into my 2016 Limited but I’ve always heard I’ll lose a lot of “functionality”, of which I can only assume would be the USB port in my center console and steering wheel controls. Any insight into how all your connections work now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

OEM USB plug works, havent tried the aux in port


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks like aux port doesnt work


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

OnStar does not work at the moment


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> View attachment 284718
> 
> 
> Installed mine last week. Everything works as it should. It was advertised as an android 8.0 but its actually 6.0. That's my only complaint. That and I cant get disney+ installed


I bought one that says android 9.1 and it shows 9.1 when I go to settings but of course no instructions.

I have a 2012 1.4 ltz with full touch nav and steering wheel controls from the factory and pioneer 9 speaker system. 

But I'm lost on getting sound. All controls seem to work but no sound. I don't know exactly what is what on the backside of factory or this android.

Ideas?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I've never seen the back of the pioneer headunit. Did you ask the seller if it was compatible?


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> I've never seen the back of the pioneer headunit. Did you ask the seller if it was compatible?


Yes they had me send photos of my dash and steering wheel controls. They said completely compatible. I'll dig into it when I get free time.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Can you load torque on this?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Miguelcon74 said:


> I bought one that says android 9.1 and it shows 9.1 when I go to settings but of course no instructions.
> 
> I have a 2012 1.4 ltz with full touch nav and steering wheel controls from the factory and pioneer 9 speaker system.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Where did you buy your one from?


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

wrx5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where did you buy your one from?


I bought mine off Ebay. 

It's the same one that these local online sites are selling for $500+ but I paid 239 and got a $110 refund for not being exactly as described. 

I'd you buy on Ebay just be cautious and research which one they're selling.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Miguelcon74 said:


> I bought mine off Ebay.
> 
> It's the same one that these local online sites are selling for $500+ but I paid 239 and got a $110 refund for not being exactly as described.
> 
> I'd you buy on Ebay just be cautious and research which one they're selling.


Thanks 

I saw few on Ebay but none of them was Android 9. The max I found is Android 8.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

yt400pmd said:


> Can you load torque on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yup


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

wrx5 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I saw few on Ebay but none of them was Android 9. The max I found is Android 8.


The Tesla style ones are usually 8.0 and the horizontal setups are usually 8 or 9. Those have a more powerful processor for some reason.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Does the display on these dim in conjunction with the dash lights?


----------



## Fatemedic (Jan 3, 2020)

I just purchased one and had it installed. I am having many issues. Like my dash language is Chinese. I see where I can change it on the radio but it will not let me change it. The only wires not hooked up are the canl and the canh. Steering wheel controls are not allowing to be programed either. Someone help


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Do you have the Pioneer 9 speakers? If so how did you wire to get them all working. Thanks


----------



## Fatemedic (Jan 3, 2020)

I do not have the pioneer speakers. Do you know what can hub setting is supposed to be for a 2012 Cruze


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

No I have not looked into our system. Other than the touch display has been out for 3yrs now. We have the Pioneer 9 speaker system and I have been following the threads with people replacing the display. 
Thanks


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Fatemedic said:


> I do not have the pioneer speakers. Do you know what can hub setting is supposed to be for a 2012 Cruze


I can check mine tomorrow


----------



## EJ1171 (Dec 26, 2019)

Hey all, so is the general consensus that the easiest (possibly only?) way to keep all 9 Pioneer speakers is to stick with OEM? I was thinking of going aftermarket, but that would be a hard break if I can’t do it without sacrificing 1/3 of my speakers. My current receiver is dead.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

EJ1171 said:


> Hey all, so is the general consensus that the easiest (possibly only?) way to keep all 9 Pioneer speakers is to stick with OEM? I was thinking of going aftermarket, but that would be a hard break if I can’t do it without sacrificing 1/3 of my speakers. My current receiver is dead.


I have been looking and waiting to see how and if someone tackles the Pioneer 9 speaker system with a upgrade or modify unit. As mine has been dead for almost 3 yrs now. For now we just use a Bose sitting on our touch display edge. 
But getting to the point of doing something.


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

My cruze had some mechanical issues I've been getting worked out. Now that those are fixed I'm back to looking at these style head units.

@Miguelcon74 @eddiefromcali

would yall mind dropping a link to the units you picked up off Ebay? 

Also @eddiefromcali try downloading the .apk for the Disney+ installer and side load it to your head unit. could try putting in on a USB, or a Bluetooth file transfer from your phone to the head unit to side load the installer.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Was able to install the app...its a 3 apk install so you need another app to merge/install it for you...simple enough. 

Actual unit I got.








10.4" Android 8.0 Car GPS Radio Navi Player Stereo for Chevrolet Cruze 2008-2014 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 10.4" Android 8.0 Car GPS Radio Navi Player Stereo for Chevrolet Cruze 2008-2014 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



rover.ebay.com


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

@eddiefromcali thank you for the link. I looked around most of yesterday and this morning and found one that I'm going with. Seems like 99% of the different radios listed all have the same stock photos, and a lot of the same text copy and pasted into the add. The differences I see in the different ones is 1gig vs 1gig of ram, and a few seem to have the option for a 4G cell chip. Shipping shows I should get it between Jan 16 and Feb 20. Ill post photos once it comes and and I get it installed.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

This is the one I got. But it doesn't connect with 9 speaker system and mines missing connectors for can bus. So I'm working on the resolution. 









Android 9.1 10.4'' Car Dvd player GPS Navigation For Chevrolet Cruze 2010-2014 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Android 9.1 10.4'' Car Dvd player GPS Navigation For Chevrolet Cruze 2010-2014 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



rover.ebay.com


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Do the steering wheel controls work?

What does the can-bus connection do? Just the tire pressure?


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

yt400pmd said:


> Do the steering wheel controls work?
> 
> What does the can-bus connection do? Just the tire pressure?


Yes the steering wheel controls work. The can-bus honestly I don't know. I want to research more and make sure I get all wires needed reconnected.

I found this today. The auction I bought from didn't provide this.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Is this plug and play or is an adapter harness needed?


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

yt400pmd said:


> Is this plug and play or is an adapter harness needed?


It comes with multiple connectors and one big harness.








Below is stock the smaller black 20pin no longer is used which I want to learn what the wires are. Also the blue plug is no longer used.








Below is new one and I'm missing plugs for the two of the white slots.
I believe c and d for can-bus. Though in not fully sure. 

Below is another small grey connector that doesn't connect on new one but connected to old dash radio/nav controller.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

My radio came with wifi/gps/4g sim reader and antenna but I haven't tested that yet. As far as plugs, everything had its place and corresponding adapter harness other than the blue cable and the xm antenna. I don't have the 9 speaker system so who knows what you guys have that I don't back there.


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

Had to chop the diagrams a bit but this is what I found for the pioneer system.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

In the old MyLink upgrade thread I reported that there was no difference in speaker wiring at the radio side of things between the standard audio and upgraded pioneer audio.

According the diagram created by @dhpnet for his custom mylink upgrade harness the smaller black connector is X2 and here are (some) of the wires involved:

Screen:
10 Reset Sig
8 Sig Drain Wire
19 Display Sig -
9 Display Sig +

Voice Recognition:
6 Voice Recognition Audio Signal 
16 Voice Recognition Audio Signal Low

Backup camera:
5 Camera Signal #2 + 
15 Camera Signal #2 



What the other possible wires are I do not know.... and even though I saw a Mylink installed 2015 today at a salvage yard, I never thought to look and see if the other wires are even there.


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

Fatemedic said:


> I just purchased one and had it installed. I am having many issues. Like my dash language is Chinese. I see where I can change it on the radio but it will not let


Under car setting select Chinese as your language and it will display in English as I discovered recently. I have the same radio.


----------



## Marcov224 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey guys, what was the consensus on getting the pioneer 9 speaker system to work? I have no clue about all the electrical stuff and would bring it to a shop to take care of. Could anyone provide a link with a unit they have installed that has all the wheel control, backup camera and pioneer 9 speaker system working? 

Thanks!


----------



## Soviet_Cam (Jan 7, 2020)

Can you add an oil pressure gauge to the screen like the Rpm and and speedometer or just those 2?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Ecm doesn't support oil psi info on gen1. 



Soviet_Cam said:


> Can you add an oil pressure gauge to the screen like the Rpm and and speedometer or just those 2?


----------



## Soviet_Cam (Jan 7, 2020)

Not even obd? I could have sworn I connected an obd reader sometime back and was able to read oil pressure that way


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Soviet_Cam said:


> Not even obd? I could have sworn I connected an obd reader sometime back and was able to read oil pressure that way


If you can see it with an obd2 scanner and torque app, then you can put it up on the screen. I haven't seen psi work on these cars though


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> View attachment 284718
> 
> 
> Installed mine last week. Everything works as it should. It was advertised as an android 8.0 but its actually 6.0. That's my only complaint. That and I cant get disney+ installed


kindly can you share the location you bought from. If you bought online can you please share the link.
Thanks


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

Cant wait to get mine installed, I ordered on the 14th, it is currently showing that its progressing through post network at JFK. Now just 900 miles down to Ga. I'm guessing I'll have it Monday the 27th. Hoping to have it then anyway. 

I love the way it looks in the photo @fastwanabe posted.

This is the one I pulled the trigger on. Most of them seem the same, this one did have 2gig of RAM, 32gig ROM, and list android 9.1. Also listed 50 watts for the speakers.









Android 9.1 10.4'' Car Dvd player GPS Navigation For Chevrolet Cruze 2010-2014 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Android 9.1 10.4'' Car Dvd player GPS Navigation For Chevrolet Cruze 2010-2014 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> kindly can you share the location you bought from. If you bought online can you please share the link.
> Thanks


previously posted, look for it in this thread


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

TyGeR said:


> Cant wait to get mine installed, I ordered on the 14th, it is currently showing that its progressing through post network at JFK. Now just 900 miles down to Ga. I'm guessing I'll have it Monday the 27th. Hoping to have it then anyway.
> 
> I love the way it looks in the photo @fastwanabe posted.
> 
> ...


Thats the one i got as well, However you might encounter a problem while installing it. The actual guts of the radio maybe mounted too low on the screen and will not physically fit. I had to unscrew the 4 screws holding the guts to the screen and realized that there were mounting holes further up the screen for the guts to fit in the pocket where the stock screen would go. If this is the case only the 2 bottom screws would work as there are no upper holes to mount the guts to. I mounted it this way and just taped the exposed ribbon wire on the back to get them out the way, so far so good. BTW the code for factory settings is 8888.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

fastwanabe said:


> Thats the one i got as well, However you might encounter a problem while installing it. The actual guts of the radio maybe mounted too low on the screen and will not physically fit. I had to unscrew the 4 screws holding the guts to the screen and realized that there were mounting holes further up the screen for the guts to fit in the pocket where the stock screen would go. If this is the case only the 2 bottom screws would work as there are no upper holes to mount the guts to. I mounted it this way and just taped the exposed ribbon wire on the back to get them out the way, so far so good. BTW the code for factory settings is 8888.


Is the unit you bought like this?





Good day, 
Is the guts and the screen in two pieces?

The unit I ordered from seicane came as a single.unit and was to thick in the middle as a result. I sent them this video to try and get them to send this specific unit but they won't, I'm currently waiting on a refund.


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

TenaciousB said:


> Is the unit you bought like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that's not the one. Mine had the guts screwed to the back of the screen......just in the wrong spot. I wish i would've taken pics to show you guys what i mean.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

fastwanabe said:


> No that's not the one. Mine had the guts screwed to the back of the screen......just in the wrong spot. I wish i would've taken pics to show you guys what i mean.


Did you have to cut part of the mounting for the old radio out?

Mine would make contact in the middle, then cause the bottom to stick out an inch from the bottom month points. 

The one in the video above wouldn't have that issue being in two parts


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

TenaciousB said:


> Did you have to cut part of the mounting for the old radio out?
> 
> Mine would make contact in the middle, then cause the bottom to stick out an inch from the bottom month points.
> 
> ...


That grey area behind the screen is what I call "the guts" of the radio. Its screwed in by 4 screws. Take out all 4 screws and you will find you can move it up or down, just be careful since there are wires connected to it. If you move it upwards you should see the there are 2 holes that line up with the bottom 2 screws from "the guts" and you should be able to screw it down. Once you've done that it will fit. Just be careful. I had the same issue with mine.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

You're telling me this part is adjustable? It really doesn't look like it. I'm probably misunderstanding. This is what was stopping the unit from fitting for me


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

TenaciousB said:


> You're telling me this part is adjustable? It really doesn't look like it. I'm probably misunderstanding. This is what was stopping the unit from fitting for me
> View attachment 285265


It’s not. He is referring to the parts on the Tesla style radio.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

StLouisCPhT said:


> It’s not. He is referring to the parts on the Tesla style radio.


Gotcha, the specific one I had I don't think any thing could be shifted. I'll be buying the one off eBay when I get my refund. Thanks again all


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

TenaciousB said:


> Gotcha, the specific one I had I don't think any thing could be shifted. I'll be buying the one off eBay when I get my refund. Thanks again all


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Dag nammit... I wish I had known that before I sent it back... or that they would have told me. They just kept saying it fits. And another user said he had it installed by a shop and they cut that mounting part out of the car, so he could never put the stock in if he had an issue... he was still having problems like no steering wheel controls, door chimes etc.

Thanks for your help understanding.


----------



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

Are you guys installing this on cars that had Mylink display unit in ? The one like below on my 2013 Chevy Cruze 2LT. Are these units truly plug and play as they claim on ebay ?


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

mail.djain said:


> Are you guys installing this on cars that had Mylink display unit in ? The one like below on my 2013 Chevy Cruze 2LT. Are these units truly plug and play as they claim on ebay ?


Yep, I had the mylink in mine, except for the rear camera it was plug and play for the wiring. As discussed in this thread I did have to slightly modify the rear section of the radio since it was screwed in the wrong place from factory.


----------



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

Were you able to make stock rear camera working with it ?


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

mail.djain said:


> Were you able to make stock rear camera working with it ?


Yes, in one of my other threads I posting a website that explains how to do this, super easy.


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

ok, so mine showed up today, started the install and once I got it plugged in I powered up to test it and problem #1 the **** screen is cracked. #2, The radio had crap for signal. Im not 100% sure witch one of the ports is for the AM/FM antenna, I tried all three and none of them seem to help get a clear signal. Also as Fastwanabe said the cam does not work plug and play. I didnt finish setting it up because the screen was cracked.

Ill had a photo of the back of the unit, I didnt move the guts on it because of the damage but you can see what it looks like.

Did anyone else have problems with poor signal for the FM antenna? What did you do to fix it? Im wondering if there is something I needed to change in the radio settings but I didnt get that far. Once I saw the damaged screen I unplugged everything and put the factor system back in.

Here is the photo of the back of my unit.


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

.


----------



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

TyGeR said:


> .


May be you can also let us know the seller. Did you ask for replacement/refund ?


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

sunshineservice2012 is the seller I bought mine from. I just sent a message thru Ebay to ask how they wanted to handle the damaged item. I will give them a day or two to replay and see what they want to do. If not I will start the return process thru Ebay. It’s a really small crack but with my luck one pot hole and it will run all the way across the screen. Also the fact that the radio had really poor reception thru the antenna has me concerned. I tried two different local stations that have a very strong signal and it cut in and out very badly. I think it’s got something to do with the adapter for the antenna that came with the radio but I'm not sure of another way to make the connection with the factory style plug. I did confirm this unit was running android 9.1 while I had it. Also confirmed the steering wheel controls worked.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

TyGeR said:


> ok, so mine showed up today, started the install and once I got it plugged in I powered up to test it and problem #1 the **** screen is cracked. #2, The radio had crap for signal. Im not 100% sure witch one of the ports is for the AM/FM antenna, I tried all three and none of them seem to help get a clear signal. Also as Fastwanabe said the cam does not work plug and play. I didnt finish setting it up because the screen was cracked.
> 
> Ill had a photo of the back of the unit, I didnt move the guts on it because of the damage but you can see what it looks like.
> 
> ...


That sucks. Mine fit without having to move the back at all. The seller should send another one at no charge. It'd cost them too much to have you return it on their dime.


----------



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

Miguelcon74 said:


> That sucks. Mine fit without having to move the back at all. The seller should send another one at no charge. It'd cost them too much to have you return it on their dime.


Can you also post your seller, That would help other buyers including me . Right now I am trying to fix my misfire issue (probably a tune up) and changing the radio unit is my next project. I have OEM mylink unit in case any one would be interested in buying that .


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

@Miguelcon74 It looks like we bought the same setup just from a different seller. Did you (or anyone else) have any problems with poor FM signal with the new unit? Did you plug your antenna into the black, blue, or yellow connector? I tried all three with no change. I wonder if its another problem with the unit I have or something with the antenna connector.


@mail.djain sunshineservice2012 is the seller. I had to power up the unit so I could get pictures of the damage to send to the seller this morning. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

My radio works fine. I even have the shark fin antenna that hurt reception some even on the stock HU. Not sure why you guys are buying from other sellers when a confirmed seller/unit has been posted. My seller has been awesome at answering questions, the unit came well packed and ready to roll without having to move the back part. He even partially refunded me when the 8.0 vs 6.0 issue was brought up. BUY FROM A CONFIRMED SELLER if youre going to get one of these....especially if youre new to installing radios and dont know much about wiring.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

It should be the black plug for the antenna. I also have the shark fin antenna but I don't have any reception issues. 

Also no issues installing or having to modify the unit. 

My unit is the 9.1 android confirmed. I got a partial refund too because of a discrepancy with it not being mentioned it doesn't work with pioneer 9 speaker system. Ended up paying $123.

I'm going to remove factory amp and install my own 6 channel to accommodate 2 new rear 5 way pioneer 6×9s, and the 4 6.5" door new pioneer speakers with tweets up front, removing center speaker, and installing 2 underseat powered 10" subs.


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

Do you remember if your new antenna connection had a blue power wire that needed to be connected for a power antenna like the one in the link below? The antenna wire for my system does not have the power wire on the connector. A lot of newer cars have a power antenna (different from the power antenna that goes up an down when the car is on/off) I think this why I had a weak signal with this new system.

I did have single green wire that I did not have connected to anything, I didn't find where it needed to connect due to the damage to the screen. I wonder if that was the power for the antenna. 






Amazon.com: Stereo Antenna Harness Adapter for Installing a New Radio Into a Chevrolet, Cruze, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015: Car Electronics


Buy Stereo Antenna Harness Adapter for Installing a New Radio Into a Chevrolet, Cruze, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015: Antennas - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com





I did hear back from the seller, they offered a $20 refund for me to keep the unit, or I could return for a replacement or refund. I believe I will return the unit and order another one.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Miguelcon74 said:


> My unit is the 9.1 android confirmed.


Download CPU Z and run it, youll see the actual Android Version under its "System" menu. Developers can fake the version displayed on the standard android menus but this app will show you actual soft/hardware.

I highly recommend everyone do this once they get their units. If its not what the seller advertised, ask for a refund.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

TyGeR said:


> Do you remember if your new antenna connection had a blue power wire that needed to be connected for a power antenna like the one in the link below? The antenna wire for my system does not have the power wire on the connector. A lot of newer cars have a power antenna (different from the power antenna that goes up an down when the car is on/off) I think this why I had a weak signal with this new system.
> 
> I did have single green wire that I did not have connected to anything, I didn't find where it needed to connect due to the damage to the screen. I wonder if that was the power for the antenna.
> 
> ...


I'd return it yes because it'll cost the China seller more than it's worth to pay for return shipping. They have to pay for it all and it'd cost them $75 plus because of tariffs and customs and such. If they don't Ebay will give you all your money back, not just $20.


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes, I'm planning to return it. They just sent the return address. I guess I have to pay shipping but ebay will refund it to me? I've never had to return anything thru Ebay before. Ill read up on that tomorrow. Once the refund comes thru I'll order it again. This seems like a really kick ass head unit. I'm a bit jealous yall received them with no issues and I'm having to wait another 3 weeks to get a replacement. This is my luck with electronics.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

TyGeR said:


> Yes, I'm planning to return it. They just sent the return address. I guess I have to pay shipping but ebay will refund it to me? I've never had to return anything thru Ebay before. Ill read up on that tomorrow. Once the refund comes thru I'll order it again. This seems like a really kick ass head unit. I'm a bit jealous yall received them with no issues and I'm having to wait another 3 weeks to get a replacement. This is my luck with electronics.


No the seller has to pay for everything. You shouldn't have to pay anything. Send in a "not as described" defect issue with Ebay. Ebay will send the seller an email informing them they have to provide the shipping label. If they don't within a certain time frame, Ebay will refund all your money and not require you to send it back. 

China sellers well try to get you to agree and then have you close the case and then when you close it they're off the hook and you get nothing. 






Your purchase history


You’ll find all your orders from the past 3 years in your purchase history. It's also the place to go if you need to return an item, pay for your purchases, or view your order details.




www.ebay.com


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Miguelcon74 said:


> No the seller has to pay for everything. You shouldn't have to pay anything.


Unless the seller specifically states that they will cover return shipping, the buyer is responsible for it no matter what the return reason.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> My radio works fine. I even have the shark fin antenna that hurt reception some even on the stock HU. Not sure why you guys are buying from other sellers when a confirmed seller/unit has been posted. My seller has been awesome at answering questions, the unit came well packed and ready to roll without having to move the back part. He even partially refunded me when the 8.0 vs 6.0 issue was brought up. BUY FROM A CONFIRMED SELLER if youre going to get one of these....especially if youre new to installing radios and dont know much about wiring.


Kindly share the seller details.

Thanks


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Unless the seller specifically states that they will cover return shipping, the buyer is responsible for it no matter what the return reason.


No that is not true. If something is broken or not as described in the auction on ebay, then it is specifically the sellers responsibility to cover the shipping to fix.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Miguelcon74 said:


> No that is not true. If something is broken or not as described in the auction on ebay, then it is specifically the sellers responsibility to cover the shipping to fix.


If that is the case, then eBay recently changed it. When I was still running ebay sales for a local salvage yard last year, you could choose either seller was responsible for return shipping or buyer was responsible. In fact when I purchased a J2534 compatible scanner/reprogrammer for testing last summer, I returned it because it was not as described for GM vehicles and the return shipping costs were deducted from my refund by the seller (and it specifically stated buyer pays return shipping).


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

It took some back an forth with the seller, I had to go to the post office and get a quote for return shipping and send them the price witch is $69. They sent it to my paypal account for me to ship back. Over all this seller hasn't been to bad to work with. Debating between getting an exchange or ordering from a different seller but I think Ill get an exchange. Maybe I can get them to send the replacement as soon as I provide them with tracking for the return. Either way Im another two or three weeks before I get another unit. I ordered the powered antenna connection from amazon today. It will be a week before Its here. I think that will fix the static and weak FM signal I experienced while I had this unit installed. I have some old RCA cables that I can use to tap in and make the rear camera work. I saw the post that @fastwanabe made showing how to get the camera to work. I'll post a link to it below. Anyone else experienced any other issues with your units? Or everyone else happy so far?










Using the stock Reverse camera on Tesla style HU.


Hi all, I recently replaced my stock(mylink) HU with a Tesla type HU and had the hardest time getting concrete info on how to use the stock reverse camera on the aftermarket HU. After hours of research I found a website that had the exact info I was looking for. 2016 Cruze Limited MyLink HU...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

So, waiting on a new unit to ship, hadn't seen an update in a while so I reached out to the new seller and received this update.


----------



## DenisCesel (Jan 30, 2020)

It looks like Tesla has introduced the new style to the car din interfaces. But I don't really like it for its resolution. It doesn't fit in many cars and looks good only in tesla cars. For example, it would look too big in my Chevrolet. I was searching for the best double din for the money for a long time and read many reviews. Finally, I chose BOSS Audio Systems BVCP9675 because I fell in love with its design and it looked wonderful in my Chevrolet. By the way, it has many more functions when the original head unit. The huge benefit is that the Microphone is very responsive to the voice, much better than it was before.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Ok, Been a moment since I installed the head unit. 

Question. How to change the temperature display and fan speed. I don't have a picture yet but mine says degrees in Celsius for temp? 

The fan speed says degrees in angle? And there's a bar that gets longer the higher the fan speed but didn't fill the rectangle all the way up and at hi it says 7°.

The temp will say HI if I crank it hot but one notch below it says 21°

No farenheit.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Havent figured that out yet


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> Havent figured that out yet


Here's a picture. 

See how it's all weird with the blue bar turned all the way up. It doesn't fill the bar rectangle all the way full and it says degrees of angle?

Same with the temperature. Being at an odd degree angle or Celsius?


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

can y


Miguelcon74 said:


> Ok, Been a moment since I installed the head unit.
> 
> Question. How to change the temperature display and fan speed. I don't have a picture yet but mine says degrees in Celsius for temp?
> 
> ...


Can you share the link were you bought from please.

Thanks


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> can y
> 
> Can you share the link were you bought from please.
> 
> Thanks


I posted previously one exactly like mine but I personally don't want to share the seller I bought mine from. Please understand.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> I posted previously one exactly like mine but I personally don't want to share the seller I bought mine from. Please understand.


There are a lot of sellers out there, it would be better to buy from the seller that you or other members bought and received their items functional without troubles which makes others trust and be motivated to purchase from the same source rather than purchasing from unknown sources with a high risk of fraud, scam or technical issues and that is mainly the reason behind having groups to share help and prevent others to do the same mistakes. However, as you wish to keep your source private and confidential I will respect that.
Good luck and all the best with your purchase.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

I had 


Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> There are a lot of sellers out there, it would be better to buy from the seller that you or other members bought and received their items functional without troubles which makes others trust and be motivated to purchase from the same source rather than purchasing from unknown sources with a high risk of fraud, scam or technical issues and that is mainly the reason behind having groups to share help and prevent others to do the same mistakes. However, as you wish to keep your source private and confidential I will respect that.
> Good luck and all the best with your purchase.


I had issues with my purchase


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Anyone done this to replace the pioneer 9 speaker system? I received my unit but am getting no sound at all... seems I need to add a power to the amp....


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

TenaciousB said:


> Anyone done this to replace the pioneer 9 speaker system? I received my unit but am getting no sound at all... seems I need to add a power to the amp....


These units will NOT work with stock amplifier and system for 9 pioneer. 

Attached is a picture. After all connected and on. Make sure you turn volume to like two and choose station with a signal, then touch the orange p.ant wire to the blue p.cntr wire. You should get sound. 

You can tape those together. 

Now the main issue is this head unit does not put out signal for 9 speakers. So it won't sound right.

It doesn't fade properly either because there's not proper signal for 9 speakers. Plus I'm not sure about Voltage coming out of this unit being compatible with the factory amp.

Myself I've removed all factory speakers and amp. Then installed two rear 5way 6x9s, 4- 6.5 door speakers with tweets. I removed center speaker.

I have a 6 channel amp that is compatible with the unit. Plus I'm installing separate 10" subs custom built into rear foldable seat backs, so each seat back will be the front of the sub box and the sub will be hidden inside the seat cushion. 

Shallow mount boxes only 3.75" deep. Each sub only needs 1.5 cf. I'll line them with the same black fabric. You won't see them and I can still fold seats down too! With separate amps for those.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks, how bad was it? I'd be open to swapping amp and speakers down the road. But it wouldn't be for awhile. A shop I talked to today suggested wiring 12v to the amp p wire. 

Did you connect the small black connector? (black and white wire, just above "P cntr")


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks, how bad was it? I'd be open to swapping amp and speakers down the road. But it wouldn't be for awhile. A shop I talked to today suggested wiring 12v to the amp p wire.
> 
> Did you connect the small black connector? (black and white wire, just above "P cntr")


It'll sound good. Just tweak the eq. Fronts will be louder than rears. Set fade towards rear.

Yes. I plugged the black n white plug in. I don't remember what it's for.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> These units will NOT work with stock amplifier and system for 9 pioneer.
> 
> Attached is a picture. After all connected and on. Make sure you turn volume to like two and choose station with a signal, then touch the orange p.ant wire to the blue p.cntr wire. You should get sound.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately mine doesn't have the orange p.ant or blue p.cntr wire


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

TenaciousB said:


> Unfortunately mine doesn't have the orange p.ant or blue p.cntr wire


Your connector is different than mine?

Take a pic of yours.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> Your connector is different than mine?
> 
> Take a pic of yours.


This is it installed (with no sound)


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

Finally received my new unit and installed it. For some reason I cant get it to connect to my home wifi or my mobile hot spot. I did go into the settings and enable wifi, but nothing is showing up in the list. I have a strong wifi signal on my phone at the same location. Where the car is parked is about 30ft from my router. Anyone else have this issue? Without wifi I'm unable to add several apps I wanted to install.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

mine worked fine right out of the box. contact the seller


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

After a few hours of tinkering it connected to a different phone hotspot, once connected it updated a few things now it will connect to wifi.

Now I'm working on the backup cam


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok, finished up the install, couldn't get the factory backup cam to work. Going to change it for an aftermarket one I have. Tired of fighting with it. I did jump it to pin 5 &15, no luck.

I have a few questions for others that have it installed. 1) how to change the kph on the front screen to mph? 2) how is the hands free calling on your unit? The mic on mine is crap. No one I call can understand me. 3) how do you put internet to your unit? I'm using the mobile Hotspot thru my phone but wondering if doing something thru the USB would work better.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I changed the launcher to launcher pro and have mph display now.
I dont use hands free with the HU, cant comment on mic.
I use mobile hot spot feature on my phone to connect the HU. This thing has a 3 or 4g sim card reader but I didnt bother with that...easier to activate my free hotspot


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

launcher pro - Apps on Google Play


This app uses the Device Administrator permission.




play.google.com





This launcher pro? I'll give that a shot. Any chance that also let you change the temp from Celsius to Fahrenheit?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

car launcher pro. No it does not


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

TyGeR said:


> Ok, finished up the install, couldn't get the factory backup cam to work. Going to change it for an aftermarket one I have. Tired of fighting with it. I did jump it to pin 5 &15, no luck.


Check in the device for camera polarity settings. The defaults might not be correct for the camera wiring. I know Pioneer allows the setting to be changed if needed, maybe android will too.

Also, make sure you have the wiring correct for camera power-on.



TyGeR said:


> 2) how is the hands free calling on your unit? The mic on mine is crap. No one I call can understand me.


Does this use an aftermarket mic that you clip someplace in your car or is it built into the headunit?

If it is an aftermarket mic, here are my directions to adapt it for use with the factory handsfree system. If it's built into the HU, you might be screwed.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Anyone find a radio app with rds that works? (Radio station name/song title etc?


----------



## Chrissy32 (May 16, 2020)

eddiefromcali said:


> View attachment 284718
> 
> 
> Installed mine last week. Everything works as it should. It was advertised as an android 8.0 but its actually 6.0. That's my only complaint. That and I cant get disney+ installed


Where did you buy yours? And what year do you have?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Ebay. 2014


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

I wouldn't recommend the unit I have, it freezes an rd I have to force close apps a lot. Also, my GPS will often go nuts, I currently have it sitting on top of my dash to get the strongest signal.

It will boot up within about 30seconds, but Google maps is about another minute before I can actually enter an address.


----------



## serg1990 (May 24, 2020)

What year is your cruz? I bought the same one on secane website. Turns out its too big and also has no sound when all wiring is connected.


----------



## serg1990 (May 24, 2020)

Miguelcon74 said:


> Yes they had me send photos of my dash and steering wheel controls. They said completely compatible. I'll dig into it when I get free time.


 let me know if you find anything out about that please i have the same issue with mine that I ordered.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok, do you have the 9 speaker system in your car?


----------



## serg1990 (May 24, 2020)

Yes I have 9 speakers.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

So, because of the 9 speaker system having the pioneer amp, I had to wire power to it. With the wiring harness, do you have a "AMP-C" wire? I had to tie that to 12vdc to power the amp.


----------



## serg1990 (May 24, 2020)

I'm not sure. The only blue wire on the harness has a label that says auto ant.


----------



## serg1990 (May 24, 2020)

TenaciousB said:


> So, because of the 9 speaker system having the pioneer amp, I had to wire power to it. With the wiring harness, do you have a "AMP-C" wire? I had to tie that to 12vdc to power the amp.


Secane said that it would have a amp c wire but I don't see one I think they sent me the wrong one. I only have one blue wire and as I said in the last comment it has the label stating Auto Ant.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Hmmm, not sure, mine had a amp-C wire


----------



## serg1990 (May 24, 2020)

TenaciousB said:


> Hmmm, not sure, mine had a amp-C wire


Yeah I think they gave the wrong hardware then shoot. Its impossible to get ahold of the to lol. Maybe my lose.


----------



## cschlueter16 (Jun 5, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with the one? I have a 2012 base model





Touch Screen Radio for Chevy Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2009-2013


Looking for a touch screen Android radio for Chevy Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013? This head unit is the best option. It comes Carplay, WIFI.




www.seicane.com


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

I think most of us picked ours up off Ebay. Id be interested if someone found this same style but a better quality.


----------



## adams2112 (Jul 4, 2020)

32GB Android 11.0 Car Stereo GPS Navi Radio Player For Chevrolet Cruze 2009-2015 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 32GB Android 11.0 Car Stereo GPS Navi Radio Player For Chevrolet Cruze 2009-2015 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I recently purchased one of these Android tablet radios and just installed it in my vehicle. However, the radio does not power on when I start the vehicle. I've triple checked that all the wiring is correct, and cannot find any switch to reset the thing. While I wait to hear back from the seller, I'm hoping that someone in this thread may be able to shed light on the issue.


----------



## jdeaneads (Jul 5, 2020)

My old Kenwood after market radio died a couple of weeks ago in my 2015 Cruze, I stumbled upon the Tesla style Android screen, and ultimately found this forum which was very helpful! I figured I'd share my experience here. I purchased the Android 9.1 version. 1g x 32gb

I received the Tesla style radio, bought from eBay. At first I thought the screen was scratched and scuffed, and it was. However, after talking with the seller, it was just the screen protector. The gotcha here is that to even have the ability to remove the protector you have to take the front housing off which was 6 screws in the back. I also needed to move my back module up to the top as noted by others but in this thread. Wouldn't fit otherwise.

Another gotcha for me was the radio. I thought I had the same issue as others with reception, since I only got 2 stations. Upon closer inspection I was using the antenna from the XM and not the FM. The FM antenna is the purple tipped one... lesson learned. My old after market radio had come with a better module adapter for the FM that has power, and I hooked up it's blue cord to the corresponding auto ant labeled line from head unit. I didn't try the one that came with the Tesla style screen but it probably would have worked fine.

Backup camera gets power from the red Accessory line. I cut the line to add it to it, not something I would have thought to do without some found YouTube videos. I was able to reuse my old backup camera... But it's quality is garbage! Still it gets the desired use. My Tesla screen came with a new one, but I didn't want to go through the effort to use it and replace the old one.

Language = Chinese. Someone in a prior post pointed this out thankfully. My directionals for NESW on my behind steering wheel screen were in Chinese. Even though I selected English as my language. I selected Chinese instead, it kept everything in English, and even fixed the remnant Chinese that remained.

Android Auto can work without any added adapters! Download a paid app ($2.99) called "Headunit Reloaded" on the headunit. It emulates/hosts Android auto and it's working well. There is some tweaking needed for it to fit on screen and I can share my settings for anyone interested.

Different launchers for home screens. I installed Nova launcher so I could make shortcuts for navigation and I just an more comfortable with it. They make some for cars that you all may find preferable to what it comes with.

4g! I have the option but not sure I want to do it. Anyone try this? Does it work well?

Here are some before and after pics!


----------



## jdeaneads (Jul 5, 2020)

adams2112 said:


> 32GB Android 11.0 Car Stereo GPS Navi Radio Player For Chevrolet Cruze 2009-2015 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 32GB Android 11.0 Car Stereo GPS Navi Radio Player For Chevrolet Cruze 2009-2015 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Adams,

I bought from the same seller and had a very good experience.

This is what you're looking for. Just triple check it will fit the Cruze. You should be able too hook up the added blue power wire to the auto ant line that should be free. Or you can hook it up in the red Accessory line (in main module wires, you'll have to cut into it). Those 2 lines are controlled by the key turn and will power the FM radio antenna.

The seller will probably try to have you purchase the Dab+ USB antenna module... you don't need it 






Amazon.com: Car Radio Antenna Adapter Cable FAKRA to AM/FM Coax Plug Male for Audi VW Skoda BMW After-Market GPS Navi DVD Stereo Head Unit Signal Booster: Car Electronics


Buy Car Radio Antenna Adapter Cable FAKRA to AM/FM Coax Plug Male for Audi VW Skoda BMW After-Market GPS Navi DVD Stereo Head Unit Signal Booster: Antennas - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> View attachment 284718
> 
> 
> Installed mine last week. Everything works as it should. It was advertised as an android 8.0 but its actually 6.0. That's my only complaint. That and I cant get disney+ installed


That looks very nice. Clean install


----------



## BryanG (Aug 2, 2020)

jdeaneads said:


> My old Kenwood after market radio died a couple of weeks ago in my 2015 Cruze, I stumbled upon the Tesla style Android screen, and ultimately found this forum which was very helpful! I figured I'd share my experience here. I purchased the Android 9.1 version. 1g x 32gb
> 
> I received the Tesla style radio, bought from eBay. At first I thought the screen was scratched and scuffed, and it was. However, after talking with the seller, it was just the screen protector. The gotcha here is that to even have the ability to remove the protector you have to take the front housing off which was 6 screws in the back. I also needed to move my back module up to the top as noted by others but in this thread. Wouldn't fit otherwise.
> 
> ...


I'm looking to pick one of these up, my concern is the 1 GB of RAM. Does it seem to perform quickly or do you feel like the 2 GB would be worth it?


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

Miguelcon74 said:


> I bought one that says android 9.1 and it shows 9.1 when I go to settings but of course no instructions.
> 
> I have a 2012 1.4 ltz with full touch nav and steering wheel controls from the factory and pioneer 9 speaker system.
> 
> ...


So I have a 2014 LTZ. I got the Tesla radio I have sound and everything but cannot get controls to work. Any suggestions. I have all the plugs plugged in and everything. Hey if you can it me up on Instagram @jbeach422004. I’m currently trying to do this now. Also did u get factory backup camera to work


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

TenaciousB said:


> Awesome Eddie. Thanks.for the feedback. Install fairly straightforward? Did you install a backup camera? Does one car work?


so i just installed mine and if you have factory back up camera you gotta take a end of rca cable cut it off leaving like 8in and take the 2 end of rca cable and put one of the wires into pin 5 n the other into pin 15 on grey 20 pin connector coming out of factory harness... and it works my issue with the radio so far is that my wheel controls dont work and for some reason my turn signal noises dont work and a couple other things..


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

Fatemedic said:


> I just purchased one and had it installed. I am having many issues. Like my dash language is Chinese. I see where I can change it on the radio but it will not let me change it. The only wires not hooked up are the canl and the canh. Steering wheel controls are not allowing to be programed either. Someone help


how did u get the screen in the middle.. i like that.. also my dash by speedometer is also in chinese and cant figure out how to change it..


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

fastwanabe said:


> Under car setting select Chinese as your language and it will display in English as I discovered recently. I have the same radio.
> View attachment 285153
> View attachment 285154
> View attachment 285156


hey buddy how did you get into this part in the first pic. i cannot seem to find that.. is it in car settings... also how did you get the part where it shows speedometer and what not..


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

tldr: Don't buy chinese hot garbo


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

So I got everything installed it all works good so far except my backup camera show upside down and when we go to reverse and turn the lines go opposite directions. Also the HU is all in English that I can see so far but on the actual dash itself where it shows speed and mileage it’s in Chinese and I’m not sure how to fix. Some one help please.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Twitch422004 said:


> So I got everything installed it all works good so far except my backup camera show upside down and when we go to reverse and turn the lines go opposite directions. Also the HU is all in English that I can see so far but on the actual dash itself where it shows speed and mileage it’s in Chinese and I’m not sure how to fix. Some one help please.


You need to plug in the OEM unit to change it.

Yep.


----------



## ivan.cutchon (Aug 9, 2020)

Hey, I have the same HU model as you and the same 2015 Cruze. I am curious on how you got your fan controls to work, mine is showing blank!




jdeaneads said:


> My old Kenwood after market radio died a couple of weeks ago in my 2015 Cruze, I stumbled upon the Tesla style Android screen, and ultimately found this forum which was very helpful! I figured I'd share my experience here. I purchased the Android 9.1 version. 1g x 32gb
> 
> I received the Tesla style radio, bought from eBay. At first I thought the screen was scratched and scuffed, and it was. However, after talking with the seller, it was just the screen protector. The gotcha here is that to even have the ability to remove the protector you have to take the front housing off which was 6 screws in the back. I also needed to move my back module up to the top as noted by others but in this thread. Wouldn't fit otherwise.
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan.cutchon (Aug 9, 2020)

Twitch422004 said:


> So I got everything installed it all works good so far except my backup camera show upside down and when we go to reverse and turn the lines go opposite directions. Also the HU is all in English that I can see so far but on the actual dash itself where it shows speed and mileage it’s in Chinese and I’m not sure how to fix. Some one help please.


I connected everything as well, I can't get any of my car information to show up on the screen? Is there a trick to get them to show up?


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Just installed one but how do you get KM to MPH and Celsius to farenheight?


----------



## ivan.cutchon (Aug 9, 2020)

Metblackltz said:


> Just installed one but how do you get KM to MPH and Celsius to farenheight?
> View attachment 288151


Which is the CANBUS protocol did you choose may I ask?


----------



## ivan.cutchon (Aug 9, 2020)

jdeaneads said:


> My old Kenwood after market radio died a couple of weeks ago in my 2015 Cruze, I stumbled upon the Tesla style Android screen, and ultimately found this forum which was very helpful! I figured I'd share my experience here. I purchased the Android 9.1 version. 1g x 32gb
> 
> I received the Tesla style radio, bought from eBay. At first I thought the screen was scratched and scuffed, and it was. However, after talking with the seller, it was just the screen protector. The gotcha here is that to even have the ability to remove the protector you have to take the front housing off which was 6 screws in the back. I also needed to move my back module up to the top as noted by others but in this thread. Wouldn't fit otherwise.
> 
> ...


Can you share your Headunit Reloaded settings that would fit the screen?


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

ivan.cutchon said:


> Which is the CANBUS protocol did you choose may I ask?





ivan.cutchon said:


> Which is the CANBUS protocol did you choose may I ask?


Hi I’m having same issue with the unit not showing mph or Fahrenheit as well.. I used canbus protocol and selected BNR then GE and then all the way to bottom and the Cruze (like 2nd choice from bottom).


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi there so I got my HU installed everything good so far other than a couple things, there not major but would like to know if there a way to fix. So I have a LTZ which has factory backup camera, I got it to work but when backing up the directional guide lines go the opposite side, so if I’m backing up to the left the guidelines go towards the right. Anyone know how to fix. I’ve messed with a lot of the settings bc at first the camera was showing upside down.
Second issue, when turn signals or 4ways are on there no sound..


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> You need to plug in the OEM unit to change it.
> 
> Yep.


Actually you don’t I got it fixed. It’s in protocol settings.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Twitch422004 said:


> Actually you don’t I got it fixed. It’s in protocol settings.


The language issue? The radio configures the dash display.


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

Yea I got the language on my dash correct as well already


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

Has anyone figured out how to get Netflix on these head units yet


----------



## ivan.cutchon (Aug 9, 2020)

Twitch422004 said:


> Hi there so I got my HU installed everything good so far other than a couple things, there not major but would like to know if there a way to fix. So I have a LTZ which has factory backup camera, I got it to work but when backing up the directional guide lines go the opposite side, so if I’m backing up to the left the guidelines go towards the right. Anyone know how to fix. I’ve messed with a lot of the settings bc at first the camera was showing upside down.
> Second issue, when turn signals or 4ways are on there no sound..


Which of the wires from your OEM harness did you remove for the backup camera input?


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

ivan.cutchon said:


> Which is the CANBUS protocol did you choose may I ask?


I'll have to get into the settings and see what it's set on as I went into CANBUS settings but left it set on whatever it is programmed to. I've also tried a couple of new launchers, first Car Launcher and currently using AGAMA. It's not as customized as Car Launcher is but the Car Launcher will let you change background but for whatever reason it will let you upload a pic for wallpaper but will not set it. I currently am doing some paint work to car as well as changing intercooler and a few other things and have the front end off and have not messed with it much. As soon as my new headlights get in and I put it all back together I'll get into it. Thx for reply.


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks. I just need to get my signal noises back. And also back up camera works but picture is flip around so it’s backwards


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

What is proper CANBUS setting Ivan? I've had my front end off for a month as I'm adding new intercooler; replaced turbo already, just waiting on my CAI and my second set of headlights as upper tabs have been broken in both sets, very frustrating. I never thought I'd have turbo and intercooler replaced before headlights were here. 

I also just gotta say as a car guy being involved with many different FB groups, this is by far the best. I also have a mint condition Indy Beretta and the group on Facebook is a few guys that are like a clique and that's it. Not very friendly. I've had nothing but cool conversations on here. It's nice stepping up into a newer vehicle where you can buy a lot of aftermarket stuff. I'm sure there is a ton for my new Forester Sport but this is my toy so to speak. Lol


----------



## Stoned Topher (Aug 8, 2020)

Miguelcon74 said:


> I bought one that says android 9.1 and it shows 9.1 when I go to settings but of course no instructions.
> 
> I have a 2012 1.4 ltz with full touch nav and steering wheel controls from the factory and pioneer 9 speaker system.
> 
> ...


You have to hook the blue (pwr ctr) and blue/white (amp remote) wire on your aftermarket harness to the red wire also on your aftermarket harness. It took me a while to figure it out. You do not need to splice into the factory harness. I have the 2012 ltz pioneer system with uew stereo nav backup on Star and satellite radio. Pain in the ads but the tests radio is sweet! All my speakers work just fine.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Twitch422004 said:


> Actually you don’t I got it fixed. It’s in protocol settings.


Mine must have a different setup as I went into 


Twitch422004 said:


> Hi I’m having same issue with the unit not showing mph or Fahrenheit as well.. I used canbus protocol and selected BNR then GE and then all the way to bottom and the Cruze (like 2nd choice from bottom).


Thanks for info! Our units must have a different set up as my BNR has the protocol - "New Cruze Matching Top"; I also found in the RAISE under as they put it "Chery" - "Old Cruze" 🥺 I switched to that but there are no car settings or TPMS info. I'm gonna keep playing around with it as I will get the MPH or Farenheight figured out. If you do gotta port so to speak your factory radio, how do you do it? I'll keep this updated if I figure it out. Thx


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mine as same bnr as new Cruze. I haven’t tried old Cruze. I fixed my camera issues. Just not my loss of blinker sounds. Yea and still no mph or Fahrenheit. I’m still playing as well


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Twitch422004 said:


> Mine as same bnr as new Cruze. I haven’t tried old Cruze. I fixed my camera issues. Just not my loss of blinker sounds. Yea and still no mph or Fahrenheit. I’m still playing as well


Same here, I lost my steering wheel control when I switched to old Cruze so tomorrow back to new Cruze. But, I'm gonna keep messing around with it. I have an OBD bluetooth reader that will be here Monday. A guy on FB said that should put everything where it needs to be. I can live without the steering wheel volume as I never used it anyways. I bought this car a month ago and have yet to put 100 miles on it. Lol I updated alot on the car, mechanically. Preventive more so than anything. Probably gonna update the PVC unit on the intake although mine seems fine. I may buy a ported intake, not really sure what way I'm going as my buddy has a parts car that has a good intake on, so I might do the kit on that one. I'll keep you posted. Thanks!


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

Do u have Instagram if so follow me jbeach422004 and send me a msg


----------



## mak7iliano (Sep 4, 2020)

Stoned Topher said:


> You have to hook the blue (pwr ctr) and blue/white (amp remote) wire on your aftermarket harness to the red wire also on your aftermarket harness. It took me a while to figure it out. You do not need to splice into the factory harness. I have the 2012 ltz pioneer system with uew stereo nav backup on Star and satellite radio. Pain in the ads but the tests radio is sweet! All my speakers work just fine.


I also have pioneer 9 speakers (cruze 2013 2lt)
Tell me, please, about quality of sound. You said that your all 9 speakers work fine?
PS: I want to buy such multimedia, but can not find feedbacks of american cruze's (9 speakers, OEM camera, etc.) I will be grateful for any information!


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Stoned Topher said:


> You have to hook the blue (pwr ctr) and blue/white (amp remote) wire on your aftermarket harness to the red wire also on your aftermarket harness. It took me a while to figure it out. You do not need to splice into the factory harness. I have the 2012 ltz pioneer system with uew stereo nav backup on Star and satellite radio. Pain in the ads but the tests radio is sweet! All my speakers work just fine.


Yes, I figured out which wires some time back. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

What launchers are you all using? I'm using Nova right now. I like it's simplicity but there isn't alot of editing options, unless there is a setting I'm not seeing. I like the speed as well as I've got no lag upon start. I also bought a cheap OBD scanner to have a boost gauge, so to speak. I just cannot get it to connect. I've tried everything. Maybe it's the OBD unit as I bought the cheapest one Amazon had.

I also, finally got the correct CANBUS. I'm not in car but tomorrow I'll edit post and add photos if anyone needs it. I also learned the KMH on speedometer for standard launcher is not changeable.

I will say this radio is better than I was expecting. I knew it would look great but on the audio end, it's not bad. I listen to rock music and the built in amp is actually not bad. It's even better since I upgraded the factory speakers. I read a review on Amazon that a Cruze owner posted about the 4 piece Blaupunkt set. You cannot beat them for price. When I was younger Blaupunkt was too of the line car audio but apparently no more. The quality is still there, at least with speakers. Not that I notice but it's driving me crazy I've got a high end set of JBL 6x9's collecting dust. Anyways, just wanted to throw that out there. I'll update this tomorrow with my CANBUS settings as everything is working as it should. (Steering Wheel Controls, factory connections, etc. Now if I could get my obd connector working.


----------



## Deadlette86 (Sep 11, 2020)

RAW2U said:


> Ok ya trying to find anyone who had the Pioneer system and did one of these. Yes I know will loose a few speakers but at this point we will take a stereo that works and turn signals that have audio noise.


i have the pioneer speakers system and I can’t get sound for my head unit idk what to do


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

Has any one here been able to install Netflix yet on your HU. I’ve tried a couple diff things and nothing


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

Metblackltz said:


> What launchers are you all using? I'm using Nova right now. I like it's simplicity but there isn't alot of editing options, unless there is a setting I'm not seeing. I like the speed as well as I've got no lag upon start. I also bought a cheap OBD scanner to have a boost gauge, so to speak. I just cannot get it to connect. I've tried everything. Maybe it's the OBD unit as I bought the cheapest one Amazon had.
> 
> I also, finally got the correct CANBUS. I'm not in car but tomorrow I'll edit post and add photos if anyone needs it. I also learned the KMH on speedometer for standard launcher is not changeable.
> 
> I will say this radio is better than I was expecting. I knew it would look great but on the audio end, it's not bad. I listen to rock music and the built in amp is actually not bad. It's even better since I upgraded the factory speakers. I read a review on Amazon that a Cruze owner posted about the 4 piece Blaupunkt set. You cannot beat them for price. When I was younger Blaupunkt was too of the line car audio but apparently no more. The quality is still there, at least with speakers. Not that I notice but it's driving me crazy I've got a high end set of JBL 6x9's collecting dust. Anyways, just wanted to throw that out there. I'll update this tomorrow with my CANBUS settings as everything is working as it should. (Steering Wheel Controls, factory connections, etc. Now if I could get my obd connector working.


I got everything working as well, backup camera, wheel controls, Bluetooth, gps, chimes and everything. The only thing I cannot download yet is Netflix bc for some reason it won’t let me and I’ve tried numerous ways. Also I wanna change out my door speakers just not sure yet what kind. I’m looking at JBL Gx28. Hey if you have Instagram follow me jbeach422004


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

I really like the Blaupunkt, for money you can't beat them. I finally got everything working correctly. I ended up buying another OBD connector. I'll look you up on Instagram. 👍🏼


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

When u do send me a msg on there


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Twitch422004 said:


> When u do send me a msg on there


Will do. I'm not very active but I'll login in morning.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

👀 these look nice.

Any updated versions of the tablet? Since I noticed this is an older thread


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

txcruze26 said:


> 👀 these look nice.
> 
> Any updated versions of the tablet? Since I noticed this is an older thread


Yes, I just purchased mine and it is all up to date. After you get the little things figured out they work great. I highly recommend it.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Metblackltz said:


> Yes, I just purchased mine and it is all up to date. After you get the little things figured out they work great. I highly recommend it.


Pics please


----------



## Ovidiu (Sep 30, 2020)

fastwanabe said:


> View attachment 285271


Hi,
I am having the same issue with a similar product as yours bought from ISUDAR H53 1 Din Android Car Radio For Chevrolet Cruze 2006-2014.
It doesn't fit because of the back of the radio and they asked to lower it down but but it doesn't work.
Have you got a refund or you manage it to fit it in the car without taking down the middle plastic shelf?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

👀 so close


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Sygav units has anyone installed one. They say in the description that the factory 9 speaker Pioneer system will work.

Yes I have the pioneer system. 

Thanks


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Experts??


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Ovidiu said:


> Hi,
> I am having the same issue with a similar product as yours bought from ISUDAR H53 1 Din Android Car Radio For Chevrolet Cruze 2006-2014.
> It doesn't fit because of the back of the radio and they asked to lower it down but but it doesn't work.
> Have you got a refund or you manage it to fit it in the car without taking down the middle plastic shelf?
> View attachment 289040


Apparently the back of the head unit can be adjusted up/down as needed. I unfortunately did not find this out from another user on here until after I returned it. Good luck. I have the 9 speaker system and just had to connect the AMP-C wire to power to get sound working.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

I had to adjust mine. I'd of helped you out sooner but my brother just bought my nephew a 2015 Cruze that needed a little bit of work but for what he got it for with really low miles. I'm putting the RS package on it but now I'm waiting for parts. 

There are screws on each side, I just barely moved it and it fit perfect. He's got another radio for this one ordered. I initially told him to just get a nice double din with app downloads but after you buy the correct wiring kit and install kit for dash, it's cheaper to go this route. Good luck!


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm all good now, installed back in Feb


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Good deal. What got me the most on these was sound quality. I also replaced speakers but I wasn't expecting it to be putting out as much power it has. I paid too much for the one in my '12 but being more knowledgeable about the Cruze, I did some looking and picked up one for my '15 for half the price. 

Anyways, I'm glad you got it figured out. My problem, caused by myself was trying to get the speedometer and AC settings from Celsius and KM to Farenheight and MPH. I finally figured out it is programmed that way. My buddy who is a programming genius actually got into the system and changed it. It was in files in the System Settings.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

If he's got time, task him with the rds issue... my unit radio doesn't show station names/song titles. I believe it's a problem with all. I've tried looking for the apk to replace with a different one, but can't find it. Also can't find a app that will install on the unit.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Picssssss


----------



## rbonnet9 (Oct 15, 2020)

Any pics on how you guys adjusted your tesla style radio to fit into your Chevy Cruze? I feel like I've moved it into both of the two positions and it still dosen't fit because of that molded plasting mounting bracket on the Chevy Cruze, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Happy to say the new version has settings change to let you change the kilometers to MPH and Celsius to Farenheight. My 2012 LTZ RS got hit in rear and was totaled out, insurance company the driver had would not let me remove radio which really made me mad but I got a check back for 2k more than I paid for car.

Took me forever to find another Cruze I liked as I was specifically looking for a 2015 with RS package. Everyone I found was either to far or white. I hate white. Finally found a Berlin Blue RS with only 75k. I wanted another Carbon Black one but oh well.That in itself was alot harder than I thought.

Anyways, ordered a new tablet radio but this time from Amazon and was really surprised they now have the setting for the MPH and Temp for Climate Controls. You can also use the screen now to set your AC or heat.This one was 159.99 compared to the other which cost me almost 300.00 but I will say the quality and sound was much better on the 300.00 radio. This one just doesn't sound as good as the other. It's like anything under 20 on the volume the internal amp in radio shuts off as there is a huge difference in sound quality when you go to 20. It's like you turn the loud button on manually when you go from 19 to 20 but you don't. It's loud enough though. I think I'll take being able to change those two setting changes over sound quality as that bugged me on the other radio. I bought cheaper 6.5" speakers this go around too and there is a great amount of difference. The listing stated the RMS was 90 per: speaker but I'd say they're pressing it if they're 45. Do not waste your money on the Pyle "300 Watt" blue speakers on Amazon, there is a reason they are only 28.00 a pair.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Here ya go, this was before I found the Celsius and KM to Farenheight and MPH settings. I'll update pic after bit for you.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Here is the stock launcher with the MPH and Farenheight. Go to Protocol Parameter settings, in factory settings and it's near the bottom. If I could just find an update for the sound settings. 

Same exact headunit as is in my '12 LTZ RS but the sound is nowhere as near as good. It seems to have two volume settings 1-19, very low and 20 to 30 loud as if the internal amps comes on. The weird thing is, you launch the installed songs on the radio player and the sound is killer but I don't want to jam out to Chinese music. Anyone know how to root and program? I'm good with installation and some soldering to boards but when it comes to programming I'm clueless.


----------



## Cr19812001 (Nov 19, 2020)

Metblackltz said:


> Here is the stock launcher with the MPH and Farenheight. Go to Protocol Parameter settings, in factory settings and it's near the bottom. If I could just find an update for the sound settings.
> 
> Same exact headunit as is in my '12 LTZ RS but the sound is nowhere as near as good. It seems to have two volume settings 1-19, very low and 20 to 30 loud as if the internal amps comes on. The weird thing is, you launch the installed songs on the radio player and the sound is killer but I don't want to jam out to Chinese music. Anyone know how to root and program? I'm good with installation and some soldering to boards but when it comes to programming I'm clueless.


Can you tell me where under factory you went to change it to Celsius and MPH? What CanBus do you have it set to?


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

In factory settings under CANBUS Protocol Settings, both are near bottom. My settings are under Raise - GE New Cruze.


----------



## micronot (Aug 2, 2011)

Metblackltz said:


> Anyways, ordered a new tablet radio but this time from Amazon.This one was 159.99


Can you share a link to the one you got from Amazon? I feel a bit safer buying from Amazon vs links posted to ones on eBay.

I found this one on Amazon that is Android 10 2/32Gb for $199.99. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089B3DT88/ref=cm_sw_r_u_apa_fabc_Daj1FbXVD2TYJ


----------



## fspearin84 (Dec 23, 2020)

Can anyone please tell me if these wires that aren’t connected to anything are used and where to I splice then in at my Cruze is a 2013 LT has the reverse camera but no nav and just basic speaker system sorry if someone asked this I’ve looked everywhere for the answer and can’t find any.
View attachment 289925


----------



## fspearin84 (Dec 23, 2020)

NVM figured it out thank you


----------



## Jskinner16 (Jan 7, 2021)

eddiefromcali said:


> I've never seen the back of the pioneer headunit. Did you ask the seller if it was compatible?


Can you point me to what web site you were able to order this from?


----------



## micronot (Aug 2, 2011)

I got mine installed and really like it... But as someone else said, the FM tuner app doesn't show info like the stock radio did (name of song and artist). No AM or XM either.

It looks great and sounds better than stock in the front speakers but the back sound weak. The unit I got fit right in, no need to reposition or cut anything.

One other minor complaint is I can't place apps on the home screen or in the bar at the top. For instance, I have a garage door opener app that I'd like to have quick access to. And mention a second time - a better FM tuner app. Also, sometimes the radio gets a bit staticky. I assume either a loose connection or their cheap adapter. But I do get a ton of FM stations


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Sorry for late reply but the Amazon unit for 199.99 is the same unit I purchased. I really do not recommend getting one of these unless it has at least the 2 gigs of ram and 32 gigs of internal memory just for the simple fact that the internal amp chip is better. Going from the 7388 chip to the TDA7851 Amp is a tremendous difference. You can also add a Pioneer Amp chip.

If you can solder, I'd buy the cheapest unit I could find and upgrade the board. It can be alot of fun but if you cannot solder stay away from any 1ram/16 internal unless you want to add an amp and an EQ is a must as the internal 7388 EQ is terrible. You can make a killer system with the 7388 but the TDA7851 and up usually come with an internal DSP. You will spend more for the unit but you really do not need an amp as the internal DSP and Amp are quite good, especially if you upgrade your front speakers to component speakers and swap out the rear with a decent 3 way speaker. I wasn't running any rear speakers and just thought something wasn't right but I'm old school and always have liked a good set of rear speakers. 

Skar Audio make incredible component speakers, even the lowest price set on Amazon are great. In the back I use JBL's and JBL only.
As for the tweeters, I've tried a few different sets out but I think the stock tweeters are actually pretty good and put them back in. Amps are all over the place but if you're on a budget as most of us are these days or just do not want to throw a bunch of money into a system there are a few amps and EQ's on the cheaper side that are quite good. I listen to rock music so I am just looking for a great overall sound. I'm not looking for pounding bass. 

Hopefully this helps you guys out. It usually all comes down to personal preference. Right now I'm wanting a more factory look. I'm using a Kenwood double din where the monochrome screen is; I just need to find a bracket kit to move my monochrome screen to the center of the dash. Just research the info on these units. Like I said, you can make a killer system for under 500.00 if you know what to buy.


----------



## Ed Munoz (Feb 4, 2020)

Metblackltz said:


> Just installed one but how do you get KM to MPH and Celsius to farenheight?
> View attachment 288151


They told you can’t change it but I saw some one do it, I don’t know if it was the same version.
I have a question. I changed the screen resolution and now the screen is useless because I think it flipped the screen and it’s too big.”, can’t use the screen. I tried the reset hole on the left and didn’t work. It’s there another way to reset the whole radio to factory settings?
Thanks


----------



## Ed Munoz (Feb 4, 2020)

Metblackltz said:


> Same here, I lost my steering wheel control when I switched to old Cruze so tomorrow back to new Cruze. But, I'm gonna keep messing around with it. I have an OBD bluetooth reader that will be here Monday. A guy on FB said that should put everything where it needs to be. I can live without the steering wheel volume as I never used it anyways. I bought this car a month ago and have yet to put 100 miles on it. Lol I updated alot on the car, mechanically. Preventive more so than anything. Probably gonna update the PVC unit on the intake although mine seems fine. I may buy a ported intake, not really sure what way I'm going as my buddy has a parts car that has a good intake on, so I might do the kit on that one. I'll keep you posted. Thanks!


Hey make sure you don’t change the screen resolution. I changed mine and I can’t switch it back because the the touch screen is useless. I tried the reset button on the left of the screen but didn’t fix it. Do you know how to reset the whole radio?
Thanks


----------



## Mrdee863 (Mar 29, 2021)

Fatemedic said:


> I just purchased one and had it installed. I am having many issues. Like my dash language is Chinese. I see where I can change it on the radio but it will not let me change it. The only wires not hooked up are the canl and the canh. Steering wheel controls are not allowing to be programed either. Someone help


Was u able to figure it out ? Cause I’m having the same issues


----------



## Ed Munoz (Feb 4, 2020)

Mrdee863 said:


> Was u able to figure it out ? Cause I’m having the same issues


Yes I was able to fix it. If you bought it from ecooldeal, they will help you until is fixed.


----------



## Temple82 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi
Any know where to find firmware update for chevy cruze tesla style head unit


----------



## Ed Munoz (Feb 4, 2020)

Temple82 said:


> Hi
> Any know where to find firmware update for chevy cruze tesla style head unit


I don’t think there will be an update. You can only up date the google system


----------



## geeleemee (May 8, 2021)

Fatemedic said:


> I just purchased one and had it installed. I am having many issues. Like my dash language is Chinese. I see where I can change it on the radio but it will not let me change it. The only wires not hooked up are the canl and the canh. Steering wheel controls are not allowing to be programed either. Someone help


Did you resolve this issue? I've got the same problem, I assume the canbus connection is the issue.


----------



## Ed Munoz (Feb 4, 2020)

tulio.chevy said:


> I bought one of these, this exactly model 656.78R$ 3% de desconto|Zoyoskii android 10 vetical tesla tela carro gps multimídia jogador de rádio para chevrolet cruze j300 holden daewoo lacett 2009 2015|Reprodutor multimídia automotivo| - AliExpress
> 
> For some reason that i don't know, sometimes the screen starts to move alone. I don't know if is related to a subwoofer i installed before with Amplifier module, could be the problem? some kind of interferance?


That I don’t know what it is, have you ever tried to reset the screen. Hold the screen with all fingers and thumb = 5 for a couple of seconds then follow the dots, make sure to touch the on the right spots then save. Good luck


----------



## Amycolo1 (Nov 18, 2020)

I’ve had my Tesla style installed for about 6 months, and I love it! Especially since all I ever use is Apple CarPlay. However, the internal mic is HORRIBLE! No one can understand a single thing I say. Using Siri to ask to text or call someone is also not usable because the internal mic sucks so bad. Has anyone done any mods to the unit to tie the HU wiring into the factory Cruze mic? 
Oh, I’ve also still not been able to find where to change km to miles & C to F. But since I’ve always got the CarPlay app open, that doesn’t matter much. 
One thing I would love to have is the outdoor temp displayed at all times, but I don’t think that’s possible either.


----------



## Ed Munoz (Feb 4, 2020)

Amycolo1 said:


> I’ve had my Tesla style installed for about 6 months, and I love it! Especially since all I ever use is Apple CarPlay. However, the internal mic is HORRIBLE! No one can understand a single thing I say. Using Siri to ask to text or call someone is also not usable because the internal mic sucks so bad. Has anyone done any mods to the unit to tie the HU wiring into the factory Cruze mic?
> Oh, I’ve also still not been able to find where to change km to miles & C to F. But since I’ve always got the CarPlay app open, that doesn’t matter much.
> One thing I would love to have is the outdoor temp displayed at all times, but I don’t think that’s possible either.


Try using a different phone, it might be the iPhone that is causing it, even if the phone works good by itself. It might be causing some interference between the radio and the phone.


----------



## Amycolo1 (Nov 18, 2020)

Ed Munoz said:


> Try using a different phone, it might be the iPhone that is causing it, even if the phone works good by itself. It might be causing some interference between the radio and the phone.


Thanks. I thought of that a while back and did try another phone. Albeit another iPhone. Had the same problem. That internal mic seems to be almost useless. Am hoping someone has figured out a way to use the factory GM mic with the Tesla style HU.


----------



## Ed Munoz (Feb 4, 2020)

Amycolo1 said:


> Thanks. I thought of that a while back and did try another phone. Albeit another iPhone. Had the same problem. That internal mic seems to be almost useless. Am hoping someone has figured out a way to use the factory GM mic with the Tesla style HU.


Have you tried an android phone?


----------



## Amycolo1 (Nov 18, 2020)

I haven’t. I’m not an Android person at all.
While I understand and appreciate you commenting, I really don’t believe it’s the phone or connection to the phone. 
If I’ve got the car shut off, with zero road noise and the windows up, it works fine and people can understand me. 
If I hook up via Bluetooth, rather than CarPlay, it’s identical.


----------



## Ed Munoz (Feb 4, 2020)

Amycolo1 said:


> I haven’t. I’m not an Android person at all.
> While I understand and appreciate you commenting, I really don’t believe it’s the phone or connection to the phone.
> If I’ve got the car shut off, with zero road noise and the windows up, it works fine and people can understand me.
> If I hook up via Bluetooth, rather than CarPlay, it’s identical.


Ok how about your car, do you have LED head lights on your car? My LED head lights interfere With my radio. If you have LED Head lights Try shutting them off, even the daytime lights, if it if at day time.


----------



## Amycolo1 (Nov 18, 2020)

I do, but I installed the new headlights well after the Tesla HU. The mic problem has been an issue since day 1, so that eliminates the HLs causing interference.


----------



## Amycolo1 (Nov 18, 2020)

tulio.chevy said:


> Mine came with a external microphone option, i putted at the panel, close to the screen. i will send pictures soon.


Awesome, thank you! I’ve tried everything; the internal mic is just junk.


----------



## Ed Munoz (Feb 4, 2020)

tulio.chevy said:


> Same problem, even after screen reset with 5 fingers at the screen.


I have no problem with mine. It gets hot, I got a couple of fans, haven’t install them yet. I had a screen problem before, but it was that I rotated the screen 90 degree to the left, it’s all good now


----------



## Ed Munoz (Feb 4, 2020)

what is the link for new update?
Thanks


----------



## shabeer ali (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## shabeer ali (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## micronot (Aug 2, 2011)

Amycolo1 said:


> Awesome, thank you! I’ve tried everything; the internal mic is just junk.


I was thinking maybe the hole for the mic is too small. Maybe you can open it up a bit with a pocket knife or similar to see if that helps.


----------



## Ed Munoz (Feb 4, 2020)

micronot said:


> I was thinking maybe the hole for the mic is too small. Maybe you can open it up a bit with a pocket knife or similar to see if that helps.


I doubt it. The mike should work with the small hole.


----------



## Mrdee863 (Mar 29, 2021)

Metblackltz said:


> In factory settings under CANBUS Protocol Settings, both are near bottom. My settings are under Raise - GE New Cruze.


How did u figure out what canbus protocol settings where for your car ?? I have a 2011 LT model an
Can’t seem to figure out which one is the right settings for my car


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Mrdee863 said:


> How did u figure out what canbus protocol settings where for your car ?? I have a 2011 LT model an
> Can’t seem to figure out which one is the right settings for my car


Do you have the CANBUS harness with box? If not you cannot use CANBUS but if you do look over the CANBUS box as the tag has name of box or it is molded on box. Most of them are shipped with Raise CANBUS Box but if you could put up a photo of your factory settings interface I can help you out better.


----------



## Mrdee863 (Mar 29, 2021)

An also the backup cam , did u instal one ?


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Mrdee863 said:


> An also the backup cam , did u instal one ?


Yes, I bought the cheapest one Amazon had that fits where the license plate lamp is. I put mine in right socket as you look at back of car. It’s pretty simple, take your trim off inner side of trunk; once you get that done you can either pull the chrome trim off or leave it on. I just left mine one but if you do so, make sure you get the plastic, rubber seal in correctly but if you want to take trim piece off, it’s simple; 4, 10mm bolts and it’s clipped on as well.

Now you will have to run your power and negative wires to back-up lights. You do not have to remove tail light, left side is easiest. Find the black and white wires going into tail light; the white is your positive and black is negative for back up lights. I just took wire cutters and carefully pulled plastic around wires back and attached my wires and then got solder seal connectors and got heat gun out and made sure solder melted and glue sealed wires. I then took electric tape and taped over each connection then taped both wires back to harness. The easiest way to run the wire to head unit is to pull rear driver’s side seat up and hide your wire along side the seat down to kick panel and run it all the way up to driver’s floor mat and then pull trim panel piece off driver’s side of console off and there is a gap that you can see from driver’s vent by radio but make it easy on yourself; take some fishing line or anything similar and tie it to plug and wire that connects to head unit, lot easier than trying to push it up through there and that metal bracket eats rca cable connectors. If one gets stuck you are going to waste the rest of your day trying to get it out. Now then, once you have wire ran to your head unit there is a rca for rear camera and wire for the red wire with it. They normally have a yellow rca labeled but I’ve seen different brands have different wiring red wire. Most people think it’s the wire that comes off rca harness for rear camera but usually it’s on main harness. It should be marked too. I hope that helps you.


----------



## Jbrubaker001 (Oct 13, 2021)

Am I able to connect my Sirius (already in the car) to one of these units? I’m specifically looking at this one:









76.26US $ 38% OFF|For Chevrolet Cruze 2009-2015 Android 11 Tesla Style Screen Car Gps Multimedia Radio Player Ips Dsp J300 Holden Daewoo Lacett - Car Multimedia Player - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

No, just get the app. That’s easiest way.


----------



## Jbrubaker001 (Oct 13, 2021)

Sounds reasonable, thanks for the help. I have never seen one of these units in person. Am I able to use the app on my phone and play through the unit or do I need to use google play on the unit and download the app directly to the unit?


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

I have a question or two - I don't remember how to find the manual for these units. One place I read said it was inside the unit stored in a file but I can't remember where.

Also what is the speaker wattage out of these units? (manual)

Also will this send bluetooth out or only receive bluetooth? I have a bluetooth amp and I'm trying to work on how to navigate OTA or wired.

On the pull down menu screen also is a button that says car amplifier. What does this do? (again the manual)


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> I have a question or two - I don't remember how to find the manual for these units. One place I read said it was inside the unit stored in a file but I can't remember where.
> 
> Also what is the speaker wattage out of these units? (manual)
> 
> ...



***Found out that the button that turns off and on blue that says car amplifier is just an off/on switch for power enable to an added amp.


----------



## Blake_Bam (Nov 23, 2021)

eddiefromcali said:


> View attachment 284718
> 
> 
> Installed mine last week. Everything works as it should. It was advertised as an android 8.0 but its actually 6.0. That's my only complaint. That and I cant get disney+ installed


What brand did you go with and link if possible?


----------



## Aleem30 (Dec 10, 2021)

Miguelcon74 said:


> I bought one that says android 9.1 and it shows 9.1 when I go to settings but of course no instructions.
> 
> I have a 2012 1.4 ltz with full touch nav and steering wheel controls from the factory and pioneer 9 speaker system.
> 
> ...


Hi did you get the sound ??I am having the same problem no sound


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Aleem30 said:


> Hi did you get the sound ??I am having the same problem no sound



I had to make sure that the factory pioneer amp was connected to antenna power on the new head unit and it turned amp on.

Though I've done away with the factory amp and installed my own.


----------



## Aleem30 (Dec 10, 2021)

Miguelcon74 said:


> I had to make sure that the factory pioneer amp was connected to antenna power on the new head unit and it turned amp on.
> 
> Though I've done away with the factory amp and installed my own.


Thanks so much for your reply ….Would you happen to know why the factory pioneer amp connector looked like or the colour of the wire ? A picture maybe


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Start at the beginning of this thread and you'll find wiring diagrams. 3rd page maybe
I believe yellow green or green yellow. On the factory harness side.

You'll find factory diagrams


----------



## Aleem30 (Dec 10, 2021)

Miguelcon74 said:


> Yes, I figured out which wires some time back. Thanks for the reply.


Do you have a picture of which wire you connected to get sound.?


----------



## JTO (Nov 4, 2020)

Metblackltz said:


> In factory settings under CANBUS Protocol Settings, both are near bottom. My settings are under Raise - GE New Cruze.


Your a legend thank you Ive been trying to fix


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey guys, what was the consensus on getting the Pioneer 9-speaker system working? I have no idea about all the electrical equipment and I would take it to a workshop to have it fixed. Could anyone provide a link to a unit you have installed that has all wheel control, rear camera and Pioneer 9 speaker system working?

Thanks!
[/APPOINTMENT]

Welcome aboard!
Bienvenido a bordo! 

Your post translated below
Tu publicación traducida a continuación 


Greetings! I think it's just feeding a positive signal to the dark green and yellow wire that is on one of the connectors that goes to the radio and it should work. This will turn on the amplifier according to the diagram.

Please use Google translate when you choose to post in another language to also post in English.
Utilice el traductor de Google cuando elija publicar en otro idioma para publicar también en inglés.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.
No olvides presentarte a ti mismo y a tu Cruze aquí.


----------



## Xavier (12 mo ago)

Aleem30 said:


> hola te llego el sonido tengo el mismo problema no hay sonido
> [/CITA]
> Saludos!! Solo conecta a Señal positiva el cable verde con raya amarilla justo donde esta el conector del radio y listo asi esta el mio.
> En algunos radios tesla como el mio tiene suelto un cable azul con raya blanca que dice amp conection esta en el conector grande.


----------



## John mcb (9 mo ago)

wrx5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where did you buy your one from?


I'm having the same problem no sound to Bluetooth


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Has anyone who installed one of these had a problem with the screen in that you have to press reset to see it every time you get into the car? Is this normal, or is there something I'm missing and/or an obscure setting somewhere?


----------



## Gourmandises (Dec 21, 2021)

Do people with the tablets find that the device's flexibility outweighs the bugs or other things I've heard about (laggy etc)
I've been eyeballing a traditional receiver like Pioneer but am unsure at the moment.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Nevermind - I replaced it with a slightly different one and that works fine.


----------



## Lalo7414 (8 mo ago)

jdeaneads said:


> My old Kenwood after market radio died a couple of weeks ago in my 2015 Cruze, I stumbled upon the Tesla style Android screen, and ultimately found this forum which was very helpful! I figured I'd share my experience here. I purchased the Android 9.1 version. 1g x 32gb
> 
> I received the Tesla style radio, bought from eBay. At first I thought the screen was scratched and scuffed, and it was. However, after talking with the seller, it was just the screen protector. The gotcha here is that to even have the ability to remove the protector you have to take the front housing off which was 6 screws in the back. I also needed to move my back module up to the top as noted by others but in this thread. Wouldn't fit otherwise.
> 
> ...





jdeaneads said:


> My old Kenwood after market radio died a couple of weeks ago in my 2015 Cruze, I stumbled upon the Tesla style Android screen, and ultimately found this forum which was very helpful! I figured I'd share my experience here. I purchased the Android 9.1 version. 1g x 32gb
> 
> I received the Tesla style radio, bought from eBay. At first I thought the screen was scratched and scuffed, and it was. However, after talking with the seller, it was just the screen protector. The gotcha here is that to even have the ability to remove the protector you have to take the front housing off which was 6 screws in the back. I also needed to move my back module up to the top as noted by others but in this thread. Wouldn't fit otherwise.
> 
> ...


Hey I just installed my radio and installed the headunit reloaded app for Android Auto. I can't figure the fit to screen. Please help. Thank you!


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I ended up using 1280x720, pixel density 140, and overscan enabled. It's not perfect, but it is usable. 

Play with it, and let us know if you find something better.


----------



## Lalo7414 (8 mo ago)

weimerrj said:


> I ended up using 1280x720, pixel density 140, and overscan enabled. It's not perfect, but it is usable.
> 
> Play with it, and let us know if you find something better.


Thank you I will try it. Has anyone been able to take off the ac control off the screen?


----------



## Lhouzenga (8 mo ago)

Did you have any problems with your Bluetooth or back camera not working? I installed mine yesterday and the Bluetooth will connect but won’t make noise when connect and on it. 



eddiefromcali said:


> View attachment 284718
> 
> 
> Installed mine last week. Everything works as it should. It was advertised as an android 8.0 but its actually 6.0. That's my only complaint. That and I cant get disney+ installed


----------



## TurBo2LTRS (Mar 21, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> View attachment 284718
> 
> 
> Installed mine last week. Everything works as it should. It was advertised as an android 8.0 but its actually 6.0. That's my only complaint. That and I cant get disney+ installed


I could really use some help I have mine I stalles but I cannot get anything to work on it except theradio itself


----------



## jtbrazeal92 (4 mo ago)

Miguelcon74 said:


> Yes they had me send photos of my dash and steering wheel controls. They said completely compatible. I'll dig into it when I get free time.


I know this post was from several years ago, but were you ever able to get this to work? Looking to upgrade my 2011 ltz. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

TyGeR said:


> @Miguelcon74 It looks like we bought the same setup just from a different seller. Did you (or anyone else) have any problems with poor FM signal with the new unit? Did you plug your antenna into the black, blue, or yellow connector? I tried all three with no change. I wonder if its another problem with the unit I have or something with the antenna connector.
> 
> 
> @mail.djain sunshineservice2012 is the seller. I had to power up the unit so I could get pictures of the damage to send to the seller this morning. I will let you know how it goes.


Hi, I finally installed an after market Tesla Style Radio. So far I am really liking it however I am having issues with FM reception and mic. Were you able to fix FM signal issues. It seems Antenna needs to be powered using an adapter or something. I had no issues in getting reception for stations I hear with OEM radio but with after market Tesla radio, I hear lots of static and signals are low in some areas.

Also Mic that came with unit seem to be very poor. No one on the other side can hear my voice clearly. Any way to use factory installed mic with aftermarket radio ?


----------



## Andrew.In.HD (27 d ago)

mail.djain said:


> Hi, I finally installed an after market Tesla Style Radio. So far I am really liking it however I am having issues with FM reception and mic. Were you able to fix FM signal issues. It seems Antenna needs to be powered using an adapter or something. I had no issues in getting reception for stations I hear with OEM radio but with after market Tesla radio, I hear lots of static and signals are low in some areas.
> 
> Also Mic that came with unit seem to be very poor. No one on the other side can hear my voice clearly. Any way to use factory installed mic with aftermarket radio ?


You can buy an external Mic on Amazon for about $6. That's what I did, just make sure its the 3.5mm jack and NOT the 2.5.


----------



## Andrew.In.HD (27 d ago)

I have this radio as well and I'm looking for some insight. 
I want to change the car graphic on the main screen, my home screen gauges are in metric and I'm still looking for a way to get Android auto on it reliably.


----------



## dpowell5523 (Oct 1, 2012)

No Bluetooth function on mine. Just a shiny FM radio which I had with factory.


----------

